# A bit of Sewing combined with Crochet...Coffee Table Topper!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This project begins with a thicker crochet thread I was sent to use for it. Then I paired it with squares I cut out 4 by 4 inches and used a zig zag around the edges. 










The squares are first crocheted around with a single crochet and then I crocheted loops on the second row using chain crochet stitch. The third row also has double crochet. The design was one I was inspired by from a 1948 pattern of edging.

Not the best pic but you get an idea of it. 










This is the Table Topper spread out, 14 by 24 inches.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I've seen this kind of thing before and always thought it was so cool! 
I'm liking your topper. This is so lovely.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

It looks very elegant and victorian looking. Great job! 

When I see a project like this, I'm tempted to learn to crochet, but I have so much fabric already, where would I put the yarn?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yarn goes in the middle of the livingroom floor in grocery store shopping bags - one bag for each project planned. (don't ask me how I know this).
That is when fabric rooms/storage are full and needing re-organized.


This is a lovely topper, some interesting thoughts and ideas come from it.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

ErinP said:


> I've seen this kind of thing before and always thought it was so cool!
> I'm liking your topper. This is so lovely.


Thank you so much! It is a unique color which was chosen by the lady I made it for. 



Gretchen Ann said:


> It looks very elegant and victorian looking. Great job!
> 
> Thank you! I am thinking about doing another for me with a creme colored old thin crochet thread and a different pattern..it would look very different from this one.
> 
> When I see a project like this, I'm tempted to learn to crochet, but I have so much fabric already, where would I put the yarn?


Thank you! Well that is the challenge, some folks put them on shelves, I have most of my yarn in an old dresser. The crochet thread takes up little space. Oh this project took two spools of size 3. I had to pull it through with a tiny crochet hook and then crochet three rows with a 2.75mm hook. 



AngieM2 said:


> Yarn goes in the middle of the livingroom floor in grocery store shopping bags - on bag for each project planned. (don't ask me how I know this).
> That is when fabric rooms/storage are full and needing re-organized.
> 
> 
> This is a lovely topper, some interesting thoughts and ideas come from it.


Thank you! Well as my luck would have it, my projects are smaller ones so no bags are really necessary. The two spools and small stack of squares fit easily with my other yarns. My yarns are coming from thrift stores mainly so my crocheted items tend to reflect that. The yarn I made from Raw Fleece was turned into four projects but I did not have enough for an afghan. That is in my future...LOL I try to only do one project at a time, not easy but it is doable. I keep a small quilted bag to hold my current project at hand.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you used a shiny silver fabric you could make a superhero outfit, or a knight costume. Or, I suppose, a table topper. Really cool.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maura said:


> If you used a shiny silver fabric you could make a superhero outfit, or a knight costume. Or, I suppose, a table topper. Really cool.


Thank you Maura! The time it took I would not think you would want to put towards a superhero outfit...or Knight costume. My boys are older now lucky me....I think with small shapes, thin crochet thread...a very way to make an ornate shawl~


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, that would make a great shawl!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

I can see lots of fun possibilities with your technique!


----------



## kentuckyhippie (May 29, 2004)

I have an afghan made like that. the cloth squares are heavy double knit and they are crocheted together with baby weight yarn. I have been planning to do one with wool squares and heavier yarn but am thinking that it might make a prettier shawl instead of an afghan.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Maura said:


> Yes, that would make a great shawl!


Thank you Maura, I was thinking with smaller shapes maybe not square and with a delicate crochet thread....



FarmChix said:


> I can see lots of fun possibilities with your technique!


Thank you! I am happy with the first try at it. 



kentuckyhippie said:


> I have an afghan made like that. the cloth squares are heavy double knit and they are crocheted together with baby weight yarn. I have been planning to do one with wool squares and heavier yarn but am thinking that it might make a prettier shawl instead of an afghan.


Here are two what I call coffee/tea cuties to put your drinks on.


----------

